# [solved] kernel panic with hardened sources and zfs

## startaq

Hello,

this is likely related to bug #463012 (I've posted there too). I'm trying to run a system with various ZFS filesystems on sys-kernel/hardened-sources. Everything works as expected with kernel version 3.7.5, starting with version 3.8.x it started crashing.

Here is the crash with 3.9.5: http://imgur.com/a/uTXIi

It crashes once Apache starts, the vhosts for it are on zfs filesystems.

Is anyone running hardened sources with zfs successfully?

EDIT: Everything works when CONFIG_PAX_CONSTIFY_PLUGIN is disabled like described in bug #477226

----------

